# Observation Code with PTCA/Stent



## peeya (Sep 7, 2011)

Can some one let me know if we need to bill the initial opservation code 99218 if the patient is admitted for observation after PTCA/Stent & discharged the next day.

The cardiologist is doing the PTCA & then admitting the patient overnight for observation. He is then discharging the patient next day, but I wanted to know if he should be billing for the initial observation also.


----------



## OCD_coder (Sep 7, 2011)

The observation E/M is bundled to the procedure if done by the same MD, it's part of the global package - even if the global is (0) days.  Unless, the patient is admitted for a totally different reason unrelated to the procedure performed.


----------



## peeya (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok. But can we bill the discharge CPT 99238? If the Doctor is discharging the patient the next day & does a discharge summary?


----------



## Jess1125 (Sep 9, 2011)

peeya said:


> Ok. But can we bill the discharge CPT 99238? If the Doctor is discharging the patient the next day & does a discharge summary?



Yes, if the patient is discharged on the following calendar day you can bill for the discharge separately. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## peeya (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## cargo (Sep 10, 2011)

99238 is an inpatient code.


----------

